# high stall torque converter for 2000 maxima



## Stone0fFire (Apr 2, 2004)

so my sisters bf has a 2000 maxima, auto. 
here's my questions. 

any of you guys running a high stall torque converter?
if so, what brand? what stall? what STR?

i tried search and didnt find anything, 
so if you guys dont know what im talking about, 
whats the powerband on the A33? 

anyone got a dyno sheet of the A33 with bolt ons?

also, do you guys use shift kits?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

your questions would be better answered by going to maxima.org and reading through their forums. There are a lot more people there that have modded their autos.


----------

